# Audiosex forum?



## RasmusFors (Oct 21, 2013)

Stumbled across a few members of a forum called audiosex.pro discussing Afterlife. Seemed like a neat little forum for composers and producers at first so I almost decided to join. I googled audiosex.pro to find out if any big names hanged around there, but awkwardly a piratesite appeared. It seems to me that audiosex is somewhat connected to ilegal filesharing. Is that the case or am I just beeing crazy?


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome to the wonderful world of sample development XD

-DJ


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks, slightly paraniod at this point :roll:


----------

